# Working for Union Pacific (railroad)



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw a job listing online for a Diesel Engine mechanic for Union Pacific railroad...anyone have any idea what this job is like? Is UP a good company to work for?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> I saw a job listing online for a Diesel Engine mechanic for Union Pacific railroad...anyone have any idea what this job is like? Is UP a good company to work for?


I served my apprenticeship with the railroad. I specifically worked in the diesel electromotive division.
It is a great job. If you are young it is a great job with benefits and one of the best retirement packages available. 

It's very dirty work (greasy) and is nothing like construction or service. It is a world of it's own. It is maintaining and servicing 3000 hp diesel electric locomotives. I would jump on it if it is still union and you are going to belong to the IBEW.
You will not pay anymore SS. You will pay into RR retirement fund. If you are serious and this job becomes available, send me a pm. I can tell you more.

Do some research on Union Pacific and RR work in general. This will give you an idea of what to expect if you are fortunate enough to get in. It was hard when I got in. I don't think I would have gotten the job, if my father in law had not been an electrician there.

I just noticed you said "mechanic". This could be a pure mechanical job?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I know a two guys that did that for years, they didn't like getting dirty. I like trains and would enjoy working on them.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> I saw a job listing online for a Diesel Engine mechanic for Union Pacific railroad...anyone have any idea what this job is like? Is UP a good company to work for?


I worked for B.N.S.F AND METRO LINK both micro managed to the hilt...You will never have a weekend off or work the day shift, your very lucky if your get 1st shift after 20 years ..In order to take a vacation, the people with senority pick first ..6 years at metro link as an electrician on cars and locomotives, 2 1/2 years at B.N.S.F only loco's..QUIT B.N.S.F dirty plus i hated night shift..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have work on diesel locomotive before and it own world when you do the repairs on them and many time you will not get the standard hours and expect to do a bit of travel to repair disabled locomovtive if the brake system is conked out.

I have done with EMD engines , ALCO engines , Toasters AKA GE engines 

Yeah they are loud as heck if you do not use the ear protection this is true with GP series { non turbo verison } or SD series on Toasters 

For European side British Electric engines { POS when they are cold } Detec { triangle engine but have insane power level for size } and few years back the EMD start to show up more and Semans straight electric locomovites { SCNF use them a bit plus keep couple EMD powered locomotive for back up in case power failure on passener side for freight it will be mixed bag of straight electric and diesel units } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> I saw a job listing online for a Diesel Engine mechanic for Union Pacific railroad...anyone have any idea what this job is like? Is UP a good company to work for?


 
Instead of editing my last post however there is few good Diesel Engine mechainc for repair the diesel prime movers the most common engine in UP will be either EMD or Toaster ( GE engine ) on main line but once a while few other brandname will show up like Cummins or Caterpiller few case MTU { large German Diesel engine }

For switching or yard duty it will be mixed bag including straight battery powered locomotive { Pas connires on this one } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ce2two said:


> I worked for B.N.S.F AND METRO LINK both micro managed to the hilt...You will never have a weekend off or work the day shift, your very lucky if your get 1st shift after 20 years ..In order to take a vacation, the people with senority pick first ..6 years at metro link as an electrician on cars and locomotives, 2 1/2 years at B.N.S.F only loco's..QUIT B.N.S.F dirty plus i hated night shift..


That is the price you pay to work a union railroad job. Once you get some senority you can get better hours. When I came out of my apprenticeship I was off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. 3rd shift.
All the mechanics had weekends and day shifts. It was only us fresh out of apprenticeship that had the lousy hours and days. 
Turns out these micro managers you mention were not apparent on any RR job I was on. I worked day shift for 4 years and found everyone to be great. Including all the management.
Besides. Who cares so much about shift, when you can get a job like this. It's a once in a lifetime opportunity. I saw the job posted and it's the real thing. 



frenchelectrican said:


> Instead of editing my last post however there is few good Diesel Engine mechainc for repair the diesel prime movers the most common engine in UP will be either EMD or Toaster ( GE engine ) on main line but once a while few other brandname will show up like Cummins or Caterpiller few case MTU { large German Diesel engine }
> 
> For switching or yard duty it will be mixed bag including straight battery powered locomotive { Pas connires on this one }
> 
> ...


The locomotives we worked on were GE. EMD. The Amtrak equipment was new back then and in great condition. It was the older freight locomotives that were the dirtiest and in the worst condition.
It will surprise some to know the diesel engine only powers an alternator which in turn is rectified to DC to operate 600 volt traction motors. The electric motors are what turns the wheels.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Once in a life time:whistling2: ,i said i worked for two rail companys, you become too specailized , if you like that kind of work, good for them,good exprience all around, get in learn a little and get out, move on become more versatile and well rounded in the electrical industry....:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ce2two said:


> Once in a life time:whistling2: ,i said i worked for two rail company's, you become too specialized , if you like that kind of work, good for them,good experience all around, get in learn a little and get out, move on become more versatile and well rounded in the electrical industry....:thumbsup:


I don't know where you worked or what kind of equipment you worked on. But when I worked for the railroad, and people I still know that have retired from the railroad, got a job once (one time) and stayed there until they retired. It was difficult to get in for one. Did you work for mass transit? Subway? If so, I think they are different.
Do you still a have a RR retirement? All it takes is 10 years and you retire with RR benefits. Is this what you have?

You are right it is specialized. And anyone that would purposely leave this type of job needs to have their head examined.
The best medical insurance, the best retirement with steady high paying work. Now, I don't know what you consider a good job, but that sure sounds pretty good to me.
I have a friend I see regularly and his retirement package is over $4000.00 a month. His insurance is the same as he had when he worked. And it only takes 30 years or less for full benefit. No age requirement either.

If I had not been laid off in 1980, I would have been able to retire last year and receive the very best retirement package available.
No need for 401k. No need for any SS. RR. retirement takes care of everything.

Not to mention, you will be a member of the IBEW. This alone is considered a benefit as far as I am concerned. Guaranteed raises, job protection, closed shop (last I heard), training and camaraderie. I just do not see anything wrong with this job.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I don't know where you worked or what kind of equipment you worked on. But when I worked for the railroad, and people I still know that have retired from the railroad, got a job once (one time) and stayed there until they retired. It was difficult to get in for one. Did you work for mass transit? Subway? If so, I think they are different.
> Do you still a have a RR retirement? All it takes is 10 years and you retire with RR benefits. Is this what you have?
> 
> You are right it is specialized. And anyone that would purposely leave this type of job needs to have their head examined.
> ...


I'm glad you liked it, i see nothing wrong with that.I'm very happy with the decisions i have made...:thumbsup:financially or other wise...Life is good..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am not there anymore. Like I said I got laid off in 1980. And I too have been very happy with my career. I learned many different things that I would not have learned if I stayed at the railroad.
But if I could do it again, I would not have accepted severance package and kept my seniority. I would have been back and most likely retired with RR benefits by now.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I hear the hours are long, all the live-long day:laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

My question is, DO YOU work to live or LIVE to work....WORK to live for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I saw a job listing online for a Diesel Engine mechanic for Union Pacific railroad...anyone have any idea what this job is like? Is UP a good company to work for?


 I applied for the Diesel Electrican position at UP's West Colton yard last December. I'm assuming that is what your talking about. The Diesel Engine mechanic is a different position. The Diesel Electrican works on the main alternator/generator, controls, and traction motors. The Diesel Mechanic works on the prime mover. First you will take a Skilled Craft Battery Test. If you pass you will be put on the list for a hiring session. The hiring session will involve several applicants. At which time they will tell all the applicants how much it will suck to work for them. That's when half the applicants get up and leave. I was one of those applicants who left. So I can't tell you what happens after that.


----------



## sparkymartyKY (Apr 6, 2012)

*retired railroader*

I know this is an old thread.
I had a 40 year career on the RR and for the most part, enjoyed it.

'Hired on as an electrician apprentice at age 25 after serving in USAF.
In my four year apprenticeship I was allowed to work in several electrical gangs: D C traction motors, locomotive power and control wiring, A C and D C generators/motors and electrical on passenger cars and cabooses, pole climbing/linework, armature/motor winding, conduit work/wire pulling. print reading, building wiring, trouble shooting on all kinds of systems.

After the apprenticeship was completed, the only job I could hold was 3rd shift in the diesel shop with Tuesday and Wednesday off. 
On the RR seniority is everything. The higher you are means better jobs and vacation choices.

In a few years I had enough age to get 1st shift with weekends off.

'Never was laid off and during busy times you could have all the overtime you could stand.

Railroad Retirement pays more than Social Security. ( of course RR workers pay in more ). My wife gets about 48% of the amount I get for her share each month. 'Can't complain.

Marty


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I see it's last years thread, but this made me :laughing::laughing:.




Zog said:


> I hear the hours are long, all the live-long day:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

sparkymartyKY said:


> I know this is an old thread.
> I had a 40 year career on the RR and for the most part, enjoyed it.
> 
> 'Hired on as an electrician apprentice at age 25 after serving in USAF.
> ...


I could have wrote those exact words. I also spent the majority of time in the diesel shop. I liked it there the best. We called it the "big house" because it was big enough for several locomotives to enter at one time.
I also went to third shift when I topped out and had Tuesdays and Wednesdays off.
Your list of duties sounds exactly like mine.
Yep. RR blows away SS as far as benefits go. I also would have retired there had I not been laid off. 
Which RR did you work for? I was with Seaboard Coast Line. Switch yard and maintenance yard in Hialeah Florida. (Miami)


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

E. H. Herriman?


----------

